# Bleeding and now period aches 23 weeks pregnant



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there, I will try and make this short but here's my story

I'm currently 23 weeks pregnant with my second baby (both are ivf). During weeks 7-10 I had bleeding, the clinic said it was to do with my placenta invading a blood vessel and just needed time to heal. It stopped at 10 weeks.

At my 20 week scan they noted my placenta was low and I'm being rescanned at 34 weeks.

On Tuesday morning I woke with bleeding. Called day assessment straight away and was asked to go in. They did a speculum exam and (sorry for tmi) my cervix was closed but there was a clot sitting there. I was then kept in for 24 hours to monitor bleeding. Everything stopped and I was home yesterday morning. I was advised to call if anymore bleeding or any pain. I mentioned I get period like aching and the doc said at my stage it isn't  expected.......and I needed to call if any pain/cramps

They didn't give any explination for the bleeding said it could be a flare up what happened at 7 weeks. I was happy with that to be honest because I just wanted to go home. 

Today I have had quite a bit of achy period feeling and not sure wether to call and possibly look neurotic or wait it out for a few days. I've also had quite a bit of creamy white discharge. 


I had pnd with my son and it's plastered all over my notes so I really don't want to come across as neurotic or anxious.....


I'm not sure if I'm worrying over nothing


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Twinkle

Some ladies do get aches and pains without anything sinister going on. 

I would rest take some pain killers. See whether things improve. If they don't or they worsen then yes call. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks kaz. Hoping it settles today  x


----------

